# For you married folks



## DampCharcoal (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## middie (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## crewsk (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm sure that's how my hubby feels most days!


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 31, 2005)

Crewsk that is how about 85 % of men feel the other 15 % we just rather not know about. But Barbara knows I take care of my pride even when she is a little like this I will Always LOVE HER !


----------



## Dove (Mar 31, 2005)

I have several friends that this would apply to...LOL
We have always had an unwritten agreement that There is nothing worth fighting over and no yelling at each other. If he ever raised his voice at me I think I  would crawl under the bed and hide.


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats what Barbara would do too. That is normal when Big Daddy Roars. I am a big teddybear unless you hurt my wife or daughters then its ON !!!!!! But men aren't nearly as mean as women are! Proof go watch a couple of fights at high school, boys exchange a few punches then its over and they become great friends, On the other hand girls get into a fight anything is the rules and they have to be pulled apart and they will hate each other for life. (By the way these will be the next" Extreme Games Real Time TV Shows" called something dumb like "Highschool BREAK TIME"). Sad but true!


----------



## wasabi (Mar 31, 2005)

If they would do what we asked, right, the first time, we are ***** cats.


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 31, 2005)

you are to funny. I just wish Barbara would use something softer than a Large Iron skillet !


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 31, 2005)

DC that got a big LOL out of me, and I am divorced.  LOve it.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 1, 2005)

Ahhh DC ,

The leader of the pack   
kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Apr 1, 2005)

Charc, I used to have that very pic as my computer wallpaper in my last job.  Most of the men I worked with (and it was mostly men) loved it.


Face it, you guys love it when we yell atcha.


----------

